# Bob Dixon Vest vs. New Limbhanger



## FLGobstopper (Feb 22, 2008)

Has anyone seen the new Limbhanger vest up close? Any idea how it compares to the Dixon? I've got a chance to buy a Dixon for $165 from someone who's never really used it and I know he paid at least that much with shipping and all. Or I can get the new Limbhanger (which I've only seen in catalogs) for $99 plus shipping and I have some BP cards. I really, really like the Dixon but is it worth the extra money?


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 22, 2008)

FLGobstopper said:


> Has anyone seen the new Limbhanger vest up close? Any idea how it compares to the Dixon? I've got a chance to buy a Dixon for $165 from someone who's never really used it and I know he paid at least that much with shipping and all. Or I can get the new Limbhanger (which I've only seen in catalogs) for $99 plus shipping and I have some BP cards. I really, really like the Dixon but is it worth the extra money?



The Dixon vest is sweet. Most of all I love the big seat. Patience is the true virtue to turkey hunting, which means you're going to be sitting for a bit and the Dixon seat does the trick. It also has loads of pockets and sweet striker pockets. Slate call pockets and a nifty little diaphragm pouch (I don't use it though).

David


----------



## Trizey (Feb 22, 2008)

I believe the Dixon vest has higher quality components, such as the "Claw" shoulder straps.  Probably a little heavier than the Limbhanger....

The Dixon is Limited Edition as well....  Mine is #0195


----------



## Randy (Feb 22, 2008)

The new one is lighter and not enough difference to justify the cost difference.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 22, 2008)

I saw the new one earlier today at the convention.  I have a Dixon.  While they are designed essentially the same, I wasn't all that impressed with the new version.  It just looks and feels cheaper.  Obviously, cheaper parts equals lower cost.  But it's still $100, right?  I'd go with the Dixon if you can get one.


----------



## Randy (Feb 22, 2008)

Actully I'd go with the Hybrid Elite.


----------



## gottabowhunt (Feb 22, 2008)

Dixon!  #1208 here!


----------



## G Duck (Feb 22, 2008)

Dixon #49!, I love it, Nothing but praise here. If you pass on the dixon, let me know. I would be interested in the original version.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 22, 2008)

where can i get a Dixon?


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 23, 2008)

You'd have to find one that somebody wants to sell.  It was a limited edition last year.  They only made it that one year.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 23, 2008)

They're very close, the limbhanger is quite a bit lighter. The biggest difference is the claw straps and all the zip compartments in the back behind the seat cushion, for decoys and such. Limbhanger just has one big one.

both are very nice


----------



## flatwoodsgobbler (Feb 23, 2008)

I received my Limbhanger vest in the mail yesterday. I haven't personally held the Dixon vest to compare, but the Limbhanger is a nice vest. The Limbhanger has alot to offer in a turkey vest. It has everything I am looking for in a turkey vest. I have been looking for one the last couple of years but haven't found one I liked. It has a lot of bells and whistle but not to many. I definitely like the nice fat seat cushion and the pocket layout.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeh, I don't want it to sound like I was trashing it.  It's a nice vest.  Probably better than most.  I just think the Dixon takes it one more step up.


----------



## DC-08 (Feb 23, 2008)

whitetaco02 said:


> where can i get a Dixon?



I saw a couple at the Bargain Barn Friday.

DC


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Feb 24, 2008)

The best feature on the Dixon is the magnetic seat cushion, though it has some problems at times with not attaching in the "up" position easily.

The Super Elite III looked really good and I would have bought one if it would have had the magnetic seat cushion.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 24, 2008)

gobblinglawyer said:


> The best feature on the Dixon is the magnetic seat cushion



same here...magnets are a hunters best friend


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Feb 24, 2008)

I purchased two of the Dixon Vest.  It is better constructed.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 24, 2008)

DC-08 said:


> I saw a couple at the Bargain Barn Friday.
> 
> DC



I have no idea where that is.


----------



## DC-08 (Feb 24, 2008)

whitetaco02 said:


> I have no idea where that is.



About 65 miles north of Atlanta in Jasper, Ga. 

DC


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 25, 2008)

I own Dixon #1310.....I can't decide whether or not to hunt with it.  Part of me wants to keep it in NEW condition and never hunt in it...but it will be tough to not utilize it in the woods.  I need 2 Dixon's I guess.  I also have the Limbhanger and definately will be using it this season.  Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Randy (Feb 25, 2008)

I bought my Dixon STRICTLY as an investment.  I probably never will hunt in it.  When I get offered $300.00 for it, I will sale it.


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 25, 2008)

you should keep it for longer than that if it's do-able...could be like a family heirloom or something one day.  I'll keep your figure in mind though if I feel the need to pull the trigger on a 2nd to hunt in.


----------



## DC-08 (Feb 25, 2008)

The Bargain Barn sold there last 3 Dixon vests today.

DC


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 25, 2008)

Randy said:


> I bought my Dixon STRICTLY as an investment.  I probably never will hunt in it.



first thing I did was take a knife to mine to cut the orange strips out  guess its not worth much to anyone other than me anymore


----------



## romeocadet08 (Feb 25, 2008)

does the limbhanger have the magnetic seat option


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 25, 2008)

No, the limbhanger seat has a larger surface are and locks w/ buckles.


----------



## PDaugherty (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd be willing to by a Dixon vest if anyone has one that they want to get sell or know of one for sale. Please let me know, I'm gonna need it in a few weeks


----------



## M Sharpe (Mar 13, 2010)

What makes this vest so special and what makes everyone think that someday they're going to be valuable? Is it the fact that they only made so many thousands and were over priced to begin with? I mean really I'd like to know because I missed something somewhere along the line. I remember seeing people at the GN running towards them like a "blue light special" when they started to dwindle down. There was a story that went with the vest, about the proceeds. Refresh my memory. All I seem to remember is how heavy they were and how uncomfortable those hard rubber shoulder straps would be after an all day hunt. I may be thinking about another vest though.


----------



## M Sharpe (Mar 13, 2010)

Did a little research. There were 1986 vest made (the year Mossy Oak started) as a memorial fund for Bob Dixon who was undergoing treatment for colon cancer. Dixon was an employee of MO that later passed away. The first 100 of these vest came complete with calls from: Cody Calls, Primos, Woodhaven, M.A.D. and Preston Pittman. From what I gather from Turkey&Turkey Hunting magazine, you can obtain one of these 100 vest at an online auction at www.dixonvest.com.


----------



## 16gauge (Mar 13, 2010)

One just sold on ebay yesterday for $350.00.  I gues we don't have to "guess" anymore about the Dixon becoming valuable.  I have two Dixons and one Limb Hanger.  While they are essentially the same vest as far as function goes, the Dixon is made to last and to pass down to the next generation of turkey hunters in your family.  The Limbhanger does not have the magnetic cushion as was discussed in earlier post on this thread.  I would not hesitate to buy another Dixon vest and, in fact, I bid on the one sold on ebay, but already having two of them, I could not justify the $350 price tag it sold for.  I looked at the Dixon vest much like I look at Neil Cost  calls:  they were limited in number, they were made with great attention to detail and, in fact, over engineered in terms of the quality of the stitching and the design of the vest.  They are virtually impossible to find now, particularly in unused condition.


----------



## FLGobstopper (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah this thread was originally posted over 2 years ago by me. I had a brand new Dixon used it for a season and then sold it on ebay for $350. Now I use the Limbhanger and while I do miss some of the features from the Dixon I love my current vest. There was a Dixon posted on here a few days ago for $100 and I would of snatched it up for that price but I certainly would not pay $350 for one. I just didn't like the weight and bulkiness of it for late season use and the Limbhanger is just about right. I'm still eyeing that new Tactical Tat'r 2 from Cabela's though.


----------



## G Duck (Mar 13, 2010)

I ended up with #49 when they first came out. Got it on auction on ebay for less than 350.  That was several years ago. It came with signed and numbered calls, like  a primos high grade battleship box call, a Woodhaven reproduction of a Camp Caller box. A couple of pot calls, and several others. First thing I did was cut the orange out and put it to use. It is heavy, but I have never seen something that has more detail in construction for turkey hunting.
Late in the season I still use the super elite when I plan to do a lot of walking.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Mar 13, 2010)

Got a Bob Dixon vest a few years ago from MO... Used it one season and put it up for retirement... I bought the vest because I pretty much cut my teeth watching Bob Dixon, Will Primos, Toxey Haas, The "CUZ" and the rest of the original gang from Primos Truth About Spring Turkey Hunting 1-4 back in the late 80's and early 90's... Also were I got my screen name from... Bob Dixon scooped up a gobbler and said Mr. Longbeard... Kinda like it so I stold it lol...

I seen Toxey running around on tv with the new Limbhanger and figured Id better get one befroe they stop making it...

Im pretty much a Mossy Oak nut... As far as I'm concerened back in the early 90's they were the real turkey hunters!!!


----------



## ed742 (Mar 13, 2010)

hey flgobstopper - i bought the tactical tat'r 2 a few weeks ago and though i haven't used it for hunting yet it seems pretty sweet.  I had the first tactical tat'r and loved it except for a few little things - those little things were addressed in the new version.  I love it.


----------



## FLGobstopper (Mar 13, 2010)

ed742 said:


> hey flgobstopper - i bought the tactical tat'r 2 a few weeks ago and though i haven't used it for hunting yet it seems pretty sweet.  I had the first tactical tat'r and loved it except for a few little things - those little things were addressed in the new version.  I love it.



Thanks for the update! Cabela's has then on sale right now for $89.99 so unfortunately my wallet is gonna get a little lighter. Darn this turkey hunting is getting expensive! I'm gonna have to look and see what other kind of stuff I got laying around I can sell to help me pay for it.


----------



## ed742 (Mar 13, 2010)

I hear ya man - every year i say i've got all i need but something gets me.  This year is was a new vest.  I talked my self into it because i gave my old tactical tat'r to my dad - he had a crappy $20 vest and kept leaving a trail of calls in the woods every time we hunted.  So it was sympathy for him - i had to


----------



## PAUL J (Mar 14, 2010)

Dixon #136, !


----------



## Kyle M (Mar 14, 2010)

I have #397. Its a great vest. $150 was tough to swallow at the time but each year I load it up I'm glad I bought it. Hard to believe these are fetching $350 on ebay. I'd have to think hard about that one if I got offered that much money.


----------



## Nate23 (Mar 15, 2010)

WELL WELL WELL, look who it is.  Mr. Kyle M. himself.  Long time no see.  

To stay on topic, I love my Dixon vest and will wear it until it is threadbare.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 15, 2010)

Kyle M said:


> I have #397. Its a great vest. $150 was tough to swallow at the time but each year I load it up I'm glad I bought it. Hard to believe these are fetching $350 on ebay. I'd have to think hard about that one if I got offered that much money.



Same here.  I don't worry about what it's worth and yes the price was tough to swallow at the time.  But I can honestly say that it's the best vest I've ever put on and I have no desire to ever buy another vest.

I'd love to pick another one up in case I (by some freak accident) ever wear this one out.  

I keep hearing people say they are heavy...I don't get it.  It's designed so that it wears very easily and I've never seen a vest that was designed with more thought.  It's like you can tell that hard core turkey hunters designed this thing.  

Would I pay $350 for one right now?  Probably not.  But it has been worth every red cent I put into it a few years back.


----------

